# CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET-Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois 60452



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 10, 2014)

*TODAY IS THE DAY CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET-Sunday May 18, 2014, TODAY IS THE DAY*

TODAY IS THE DAY!
Heads up! You don't want to miss the
the 28th CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET. 
It is on Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois, 60452
MARK YOUR CALENDAR AND SEE POSTER FOR DETAILS:


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2014)

*Now that MLC and AA are over, heads up for the CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET!*

NOW THAT MLC AND AA ARE OVER HEADS UP!
You don't want to miss the
28th CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET.
It is on Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois, 60452
MARK YOUR CALENDAR AND SEE POSTER FOR DETAILS:


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 3, 2014)

*Heads up only two weeks away!  Chicago area swap meet*

HEADS UP ONLY TWO WEEKS AWAY!  CHICAGO AREA SWAP MEET
You don't want to miss this!
Admin, can we make this a sticky?
Thanks
wes


----------



## schwinnderella (May 3, 2014)

I will be there selling for the first time in 10 years.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 4, 2014)

All are welcome
administrator, can you make this a sticky?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 5, 2014)

*Admiinistrator*

Asking the admiinistrator to 
post this up as a sticky?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 7, 2014)

*Chicago area swap meet*



WES PINCHOT said:


> Asking the admiinistrator to
> post this up as a sticky?



AGAIN, Asking the admiinistrator to 
post this up as a sticky?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 8, 2014)

AGAIN, Asking the admiinistrator to
post this up as a sticky?


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2014)

*ATTENTION Admins....* would you PLEASE put this thread up as a "Sticky"? thank you.


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2014)

Thinking about attending this one...Chi town is about 7 1/2 hours away for us, but may have some other stuff to do in the area, oops see you are on the South side of the city so a bit further.... We'll see 
Can we show up last minute, or do you guys fill up your spot pretty tight?

Darcie


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 8, 2014)

The meet starts about 6:30 and
can run until 1:00. Spaces are first come,
but usually plenty of room.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 9, 2014)

*Now that MLC and AA and T are over, heads up for the CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET!*

HEADS UP ONLY 8 DAYS  AWAY! CHICAGO AREA SWAP MEET
You don't want to miss this!
ADMINISTRATOR, can we make this a sticky?
Thanks
WES


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2014)

Wes, glad U got a "Sticky"!


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2014)

If your from the Cabe please write your name on your forehead in magic marker. Been going to the show for years.Hope the weather is great.


----------



## chitown (May 9, 2014)

vincev said:


> If your from the Cabe please write your name on your forehead in magic marker.




I'll be the one with the beard. See y'all there.


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2014)

You,me and half the people there have beards.lol


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2014)

I'm thinking of attending, but don't want to drag a beard with me halfway across the country. Will there be a booth there where I can buy one.


----------



## chitown (May 10, 2014)

vincev said:


> You,me and half the people there have beards.lol




Okay fine... I'll be the one with the beard and the carhartt jacket. That should set me apart. 



Dave Marko said:


> Will there be a booth there? Where I can buy one.




I'm sure Vinny or myself can take a deposit to hold your spot.

(this offer is in no way connected to or endorsed by the creators, hosts, swappers, traders, wandering innocents, random nincompoops or any other fellow bearded and non-bearded attendees at the  CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET-Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois 60452)


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2014)

chitown said:


> Okay fine... I'll be the one with the beard and the carhartt jacket. That should set me apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I still like the magic marker on the forehead better.I will look for you. If my ........... Dave shows up please give him some facial hair.


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2014)

vincev said:


> I still like the magic marker on the forehead better.I will look for you. If my ........... Dave shows up please give him some facial hair.




Great idea Vince! Although a beard would be too cumbersome for the long journey, I have no problem packing a magic marker, and shall apply my beard upon arrival.


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2014)

Great minds think alike.that is why you are my ............


----------



## Duck (May 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Great idea Vince! Although a beard would be too cumbersome for the long journey, I have no problem packing a magic marker, and shall apply my beard upon arrival.



Magic markers are messy & can be rather pricey...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 13, 2014)

Seriously only 5 days from now.
Anyone familiar with the chicago area news media?
If so, see if we can get the show posted there.
Everyone needs to know so they can come out to the meet!


----------



## chitown (May 13, 2014)

The Manton Smith will not be making it. A basic cleaning turned into a full teardown. Not enough time to put the genie back in the bottle... but I did get some bondo on the rack!

I hope to still make it though not sure now.


----------



## Pauliscruising (May 13, 2014)

Anyone bringing a prewar Schwinn DX frame to Oak Forrest?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 14, 2014)

*CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET-Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois 60452 Your*

CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET-Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois 60452
Your Message BUMP!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 15, 2014)

LIL BIRD NOTE! WE MIGHT GET LUCKY 
AND SEE A 1938, SCHWINN MOTOR BIKE
AT THE SWAP MEET!
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?58053-1938-Schwinn-Motorbike-for-sale


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 16, 2014)

CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET-Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois 60452
Your Message
BUMP UP 
BUMP UP


----------



## Oldbikes (May 16, 2014)

Who's goin' whatcha bringin'?


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2014)

I'm goin and bringin money.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 17, 2014)

CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET-Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois 60452
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!


----------



## Sped Man (May 17, 2014)

I plan on being there tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be on our side. Remember CABE sellers, CABE members get family pricing (half off)  We should have some type of password that lets sellers know that we are CABE members. I am willing to allow members to use the phrase "Sped Man rocks" as a password to seller


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2014)

there will be cabers there.The Cabe needs to print hats so we can identify each other. See ya there Sped Man but I wont know who ya are.lol


----------



## Sped Man (May 17, 2014)

vincev said:


> there will be cabers there.The Cabe needs to print hats so we can identify each other. See ya there Sped Man but I wont know who ya are.lol




I am easy to find. I'll be the one arguing with the sellers demanding my 50% CABE membership discount  

Vincev why aren't you bringing your tandem to sell there? You will probably find someone there who will want it.


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> I am easy to find. I'll be the one arguing with the sellers demanding my 50% CABE member discount
> 
> Vincev why aren't you bringing your tandem to sell there? You will probably find someone there who will want it.




Dont feel like carrying it along.If I had other things to sell I would.Someone from CL asked if I was going but I accidentally deleted the email.lol


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2014)

vincev said:


> Someone from CL asked if I was going but I accidentally deleted the email.lol




This proves that I'm smarter than you.


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> This proves that I'm smarter than you.




Actually no.If I didnt lose the email I would have to lug this 8 foot long bike and try to find out who the person is that will most likely not buy it then bring it home. Lost email = problem solved!


----------



## gfishee (May 17, 2014)

*Loaded my bikes & drove in from the D...*

Unfortunately, shaved my beard just yesterday, I'll be visiting the sharpie shed too.Got my Vans on so I'll be easy to spot. Seriously though, my first time here and looking forward to good times and cool bikes....Old school BMX is my forte' but dig everything bike. Just rolled into Hazel Crest, anything cool goin on tonight?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 17, 2014)

Last bump!
See you all in the morning!


----------



## chitown (May 17, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Last bump!


----------



## Boris (May 17, 2014)

Have a great day and GOOD LUCK to all that are attending (bearded or not).


----------



## schwinnderella (May 18, 2014)

Great weather and a good time,thanks to all who purchased from me even though you have no idea who i am.


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2014)

schwinnderella said:


> Great weather and a good time,thanks to all who purchased from me even though you have no idea who i am.




And I talked to ya and you dont know who I am.lol


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2014)

*Chicago area bicycle swap meet*

SAME HERE!
Great weather and a good time,thanks to all who purchased from me even though I MAY NOT KNOW WHO YOU WERE!
I BET THERE WERE MORE CABERS THERE!
WES


----------



## rlhender (May 18, 2014)

Had a great time, sold 3 bikes, elgin ornament and almost gave a NOS diamond skip tooth chain away.  Your welcome Wes

Rick


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2014)

Thanks rick,
i did not know your name, but i have
always heard good things about rick.
Thanks
wes


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2014)

*Posted in error!*

Post erred!


----------



## ricobike (May 18, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> SAME HERE!
> Great weather and a good time,thanks to all who purchased from me even though I MAY NOT KNOW WHO YOU WERE!
> I BET THERE WERE MORE CABERS THERE!
> WES




Thanks for the prewar rack, Wes.  It finishes up my motorbike and made the meet for me even though I bought a bunch of other things and sold everything I brought .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2014)

*Ricobike*

Nice to see you at the meet rico.
Welcome to the cabe!
Thanks
wes


----------

